# Randy Oliver speakintg at the Nevada County Beekeepers(California) May 5, 2014 7pm



## 2rubes (Apr 28, 2005)

Our speaker at the next NCBA meeting on May 5th, is Randy Oliver. Randy has been keeping bees in Nevada County for over 30 years. Most bee people in Nevada County know Randy as a source of both practical advice and the science to back it up. Randy is also published in The American Bee Journal and has a wonderful website ScientificBeekeeping.com

The topic for Randy's talk is 'Bee Management in the Sierra Foothills'. 
Check the website ncbees.net for more information and directions.
or email me at [email protected]


----------

